

Shatner vs. Wheaton: Star Trek Stars Narrate Mars Rover’s 7 Minutes of Terror - steelhive
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/07/shatner-wheaton-msl/

======
aaronbrethorst
This line would've been much better in a traditional Shatner voice:

"But! Which Will. Will win!? The competition!"

